# The weird chunk of island that sticks out into the ocean: ideas



## Katarzyna (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm currently designing my island and I have no idea what to do with That Chunk that of grassy island that sticks out past the beach. I considered putting the tourist telescope there? At one time I had a swinging bench there? But now I think it's going to be connected to a tiny marketplace I'm making so I don't know what would be good there. I kind of hate its existence for being so Awkward. What have you guys been doing with it? :Oc


----------



## texas toast (Apr 29, 2020)

I had my campsite there, but I'm moving it bc it looked weird,, so now I'm planning on putting a little picnic there I think something that is flat would work there because then you can still see the ocean and nothing will look too tall!


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 29, 2020)

In the beginning of my island when it was the point when I had to build houses for new neighbors, Billy came up to me and said we needed a good spot to gather and really wow new people. He gave me a stone tablet. I went to talk to Plucky and she said to add something to the area as well, and she gave me... A stone tablet. 

So now I have both of those set up on that little area and it's almost like a memorial or something but it looks simple and nice.


----------



## Jetser_Halo (Apr 29, 2020)

I raised up the land with my orchard. I separate it and made it the pier so you can walk from an orchard to a pier with the lighthouse and tourist scope, snack machine and chairs. Also helps separate the beach really well


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 29, 2020)

i'm thinking of raising the land and then putting the lighthouse there like in one of the ads nintendo put out. the land is in the top right corner of my island so it doesn't feel like it's interfering much with the landscaping, thankfully.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 29, 2020)

i made a 2nd tier area and put the lighthouse and a windmill up there with some rope fencing and a tourist scope!


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 29, 2020)

I planted bamboo on it


----------



## Madrox6 (Apr 29, 2020)

That's where I put my lighthouse too - it's nicely positioned in my town just a short walk from the plaza, so I want to build a nice path and maybe picnic spot leading up to it


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 29, 2020)

I feel like the lighthouse is meant to go there. I terraformed that small section to be one tier higher and made a romantic lil seating area next to the lighthouse


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a small cliff/seaside cafe. Nautica themed, so whites and blues, and decorated with shells and anchors. Also some white and blue hyacints. There is a white plank incline leading up to it  its really cute


----------



## Bioness (Apr 29, 2020)

A lot of people just put a lighthouse there. I did that and it seems to work.


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 29, 2020)

I put my lighthouse on the rocks all the way at the very opposite top right corner of my island OTL my rando chunk of land is in the middle on the left side. I like the idea of an incline, but also I think you can only have 8 inclines and I'm at 5 right now and i need 3 more for the rest of my island. Unless i'm wrong about the 8 inclines :0c


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Apr 29, 2020)

I originally had my house there, but it was a bit cramped and I wanted more gardening room, so I stuck a villager's house there instead haha


----------



## Clock (Apr 29, 2020)

An extra house with garden.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 29, 2020)

That’s where I placed my Godzilla and Mothra, looking off into the distance. Planted some money trees and flowers around it as well.


----------



## Skyfall (Apr 29, 2020)

My son built his house there. Looks nice!


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm just aiming to place there my lighthouse , :b


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 29, 2020)

Two words:
Gnome party.


----------



## Nic-hola (Apr 29, 2020)

I put a small pool there, with the idea to make the area into a outside spa.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 29, 2020)

holy crap you guys' peninsulas are so wide

mine has like 1x1 space I am so jealous dudebro


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 29, 2020)

Mines very small. I can add a lighthouse that's all.

I actually made it a cliff wall and made an opening so that the campsite is at a secret beach cove type deal.

I stuck a street lamp on it and a waterfall (mini 2 squares) the rest is one trees.
Maybe I'll add a bench again. Doubtful I like it as is.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm sad cuz my peninsula is tiny af and I wish I took the size into consideration when picking a map T_T


----------



## Moonliet (Apr 29, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> I originally had my house there, but it was a bit cramped and I wanted more gardening room, so I stuck a villager's house there instead haha



Oh wow, that's gorgeous!

I don't have anything like this on my island, only a small peninsula, so I was confused when I read that some of you placed houses or a campsite on it; now I wish I had one!


----------



## morthael (Apr 29, 2020)

this is what i did with mine since my peninsula was just the right size for the lighthouse! artificially made a second “secret” beach!


----------



## Fey (Apr 29, 2020)

It’s where my house is. I made sure that a house could fit before the game came out, and then specifically picked a map with one big enough for it!


----------



## Stil (Apr 29, 2020)

Thats where I forced my 6 rocks onto.


----------



## Sloom (Apr 29, 2020)

UglyMonsterFace said:


> I'm sad cuz my peninsula is tiny af and I wish I took the size into consideration when picking a map T_T



I know, right?
I watched a video before the game came out advising you check that you like where the town hall, river mouths, dock and airport are and also that you're happy with the beach layout but they didn't mention the peninsula x.x

my peninsula is immeasurable and my island is ruined


----------



## Romaki (Apr 29, 2020)

I have the small version, so my inital idea is a lighthouse area. But putting the house on there with the wider version looks really good.


----------



## Loriii (Apr 29, 2020)

Removed


----------



## Mairmalade (Apr 29, 2020)

I ended up putting a small trail that leads to my lighthouse there. Depending on how wide it is, you could make it into a mini-market? Or a little seating area with a few tables.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 29, 2020)

I have the narrow one, so I put my lighthouse there. I have flat rock areas on either side that I may do some sort of sea café, in the future.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 29, 2020)

I just threw a lighthouse and a telescope and some flowers on it and called it good.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 29, 2020)

mines very small, so i just have a lighthouse on a second tier up there.


----------



## stiney (Apr 29, 2020)

Fey said:


> It’s where my house is. I made sure that a house could fit before the game came out, and then specifically picked a map with one big enough for it!



I'm really mad it's too small for my house because I wanted to put mine there. And then I was all "Oh I'll terraform it wider later so I can move my house there" but NOPE can't make it bigger. Stupid Nintendo. My house is just north of the peninsula though.

Anyway I put the bonfire and some seating on mine. The lighthouse I can order is the ugliest one (the gray stone). At some point I'll trade for the cute red and white or blue and white one and it might wind up on the peninsula.


----------



## SupercoolRuby (Apr 29, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> I'm currently designing my island and I have no idea what to do with That Chunk that of grassy island that sticks out past the beach. I considered putting the tourist telescope there? At one time I had a swinging bench there? But now I think it's going to be connected to a tiny marketplace I'm making so I don't know what would be good there. I kind of hate its existence for being so Awkward. What have you guys been doing with it? :Oc


That's my front yard. It's my favorite spot on the island right now.


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 29, 2020)

stiney said:


> I'm really mad it's too small for my house because I wanted to put mine there. And then I was all "Oh I'll terraform it wider later so I can move my house there" but NOPE can't make it bigger. Stupid Nintendo. My house is just north of the peninsula though.
> 
> Anyway I put the bonfire and some seating on mine. The lighthouse I can order is the ugliest one (the gray stone). At some point I'll trade for the cute red and white or blue and white one and it might wind up on the peninsula.


JSHFKJHDS the "ugliest" lighthouse happens to the one I traded for LOL I can assure you the bright eyesore yellow is the ugliest one, and the one I was stuck with hahahaha


----------



## Nunnafinga (Apr 29, 2020)

I turned mine into a community recreation area and stuck the lighthouse out on the tip.If there's ever some kind of aircraft in the game I'll put a tiny airport there.


----------



## Mary (Apr 29, 2020)

That's where I put my lighthouse! I really like how it looks there, and I added a wood path out to it.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 29, 2020)

I put my lighthouse there, it's a bit narrow and that's what fit. I like the way it looks there, I plan to add more to it later, like a path leading up to it and a bench nearby with small lights next to it!


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 29, 2020)

Mine is so small! I didn't even realize there were different sizes until this thread and now I'm bummed! But anyways, to answer your question mine is a little picnic area with a rocking chair.


----------



## stiney (Apr 29, 2020)

Katarzyna said:


> JSHFKJHDS the "ugliest" lighthouse happens to the one I traded for LOL I can assure you the bright eyesore yellow is the ugliest one, and the one I was stuck with hahahaha



Haha, it's funny how we all have different tastes. The yellow is my second least-favorite though. Red/blue are pretty much tied, black is in third place, then yellow, then stone.


----------



## xara (Apr 29, 2020)

i was originally planning to put the campsite there but it didn’t fit so now i’m not really sure lmao. maybe i’ll put a sign there or something ;u;


----------

